# 25 HP Mercury by Tohatsu thoughts?



## Simoniz (Jan 10, 2013)

From what I have read on here. Tohatsu is making all of the Mercurys under 25 HP. Anybody know how long this has been the case and what the longest any of you guys have had a Mercury 25HP made by Tohatsu? 

Thanks


----------



## russ010 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think Tohatsu has made all 40hp and below for Mercury for the last 4-5 years... It may be longer, but I'm pretty sure atleast 4-5

With that being said - Tohatsu makes Nissan (same motor, just a little higher in price because of the name/branding) and sometimes you can find Mercury's that are actually cheaper than Tohatsu. But - I would buy all 3, just which ever one I could get the best deal on


----------



## Simoniz (Jan 10, 2013)

russ010 said:


> I think Tohatsu has made all 40hp and below for Mercury for the last 4-5 years... It may be longer, but I'm pretty sure atleast 4-5
> 
> With that being said - Tohatsu makes Nissan (same motor, just a little higher in price because of the name/branding) and sometimes you can find Mercury's that are actually cheaper than Tohatsu. But - I would buy all 3, just which ever one I could get the best deal on




10-4, Thanks!


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Jan 17, 2013)

With all that being said, are the interchangable. Do the controls work one with the other?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2013)

That I don't know... you might just try calling the guys here https://www.onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 22, 2013)

Tohatsu makes 25hp and under for nissan,merc,and now tohatsu make all the 4strokes for evinrude that is 15hp and under.They all have the same powerheads,most if not all the parts are interchangable.The 25hp,15hp,and 9.9 2stroke sea pro mercs are all made by tohatsu also.You can still get the 25hp 2stroke sea pros here in fla from a place call smalloutboards.com as far as i still know.They are shipped to you directly from canada and i believe they are demos,less then 10min run time with a full 1yr warranty.Check it out though.


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 10, 2013)

The 25hp tohatsu/nissan/mercs all the same are bulletproof as long as you take care of them.I'm buying one this summer for my boat.Tohatsu make 30hp and under for nissan and merc,4 strokes,i don't know how long they have been doing that.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 10, 2013)

i have a merc 20hp and have used parts from the tohatsu. the parts fiche are pretty much identical.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL.

So it looks like Yamaha and Honda make their own small outboards, while every other brand is made by Tohatsu...just rebadged. Am I correct? 

Oh...and is suzuki in the little motor business still or are they more focused on the bigger motors?

Have had some dealings with Tohatsu 20 HP, PT&T (actually just PT..no trim), Electric start. Not a bad little motor, though a bit more noisy than the F20 yamaha. The Yamaha felt more refined to me. But the Tohatsu performed well, it should have....it was brand new at the time. I didn't like the noise and I did not like the fact that the shift linkage was exposed. Not that it mattered much because it's buried enough to not be a big problem. Just thought it was odd I guess. Other than that it seemed ok. I posted a vid a while back, compared the tohatsu to the Yamaha in terms of running. One running on the river and another running in a test tank. The noise difference is substantial; not so much in the videos but standing beside it in person, the difference is big. You cant hear the Yamaha over a Tohatsu-no lie. It just drowns it out. 

The tohatsu is cheaper though...and that is why he bought it. Can't say I blame him really.


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 13, 2013)

i now own a 30 hp tohatsu 4stroke efi with elec and pt/t. tiller steer 37 hrs on it. previously owned a 9.8 4 stroke tohatsu. i have had no problems with my 30 yet. just finished a 4 day trip. 60 plus miles on the trip, 6 hrs run. my friend bought my old boat and he ran it also. his only problem is a loose cowl seal. needs a new one or a good glue. i really like the efi, will start on one pull or push a button, no choke. no carb means less worries about ethanol. uses little gas, so little i boght the 3 gal tank, the 6 took up too much space. it is mounted on a heavy weldbilt 1648 mv, i top out at 29.1 mph w/ one person. 27.9 with 2 . when i put 3 in the boat i top out at 25 but use a lot more gas. all this being said i am ocd about maint,and always run stabil. 4025 for my engine and 35 more for an extended trim switch. backwoods landing.com. check em out.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 3, 2013)

They are great moters.If I was going to buy a new moter today it would be a Tohatsu,a Yamaha or a Mercury.They are the best ones going .Tohatsu is the biggest outboard manufacture in the world.Whatever you do is stay away from Johnson and Evinrude (OMC)as they are junk as are the new Evinrudes from Canada #-o


----------



## Zum (Jun 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317227#p317227 said:


> hotshotinn » Mon Jun 03, 2013 7:30 pm[/url]"]They are great moters.If I was going to buy a new moter today it would be a Tohatsu,a Yamaha or a Mercury.They are the best ones going .Tohatsu is the biggest outboard manufacture in the world.Whatever you do is stay away from Johnson and Evinrude (OMC)as they are junk as are the new Evinrudes from Canada #-o


Pretty sure a lot of those "junk"(your words) etecs are made in the good ol US of A... Wisconsin...just saying

Personally,I'd love to own a 25/30hp etec.,from what I've read the are the tops in that hp range.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah i second that,i think by far the best newer 25hp outboard is the etec,hands down,far from junk thats for sure.Iv'e personally have had nothing but issuses with the older 25hp johnsons and evinrudes but i just probally picked out the motors with no knowledge of what i was doing back in the day,todays etec is an awesome powerhouse of a motor and very reliable from all the reviews i have seen and you tube videos i have watched.But saying all that how can you beat a 25hp 2stroke merc for power to weight ratio.


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you talking about the sea pro 25hp mercury?
I don't think mercury makes a small 2 stroke anymore but those older sea pro's are a nice outboard.
As long as there isn't any "clean" requirements where you boat and you can find one in the US.
They are a very light,powerful(430cc) motor and a technology that's been around forever(good thing),also pretty sure it's not that hard to make it into a 30hp(resistor plate,timing adjust) 

I think there is also a 25hp mercury(non sea pro),different specs than the sea pro,maybe less cc's,weaker lower unit and not a commercial outboard so no SS parts.Both are Tohatsu motors,don't think either is sold in the states.

The 25hp etec has 576cc but atleast 40 lbs heavier.
I wish I could find a person with both outboards to see how they do on the same boat.
As far as boat draft the mercury would be a clear winner,top end and take off...who knows.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jun 6, 2013)

Suzuki does make small outboards, and I really like them. I would have bought a new one, but I got a really good deal on a use Yamaha, which I also like alot. But you can't go wrong with any of them I don't think, especially 20hp and above. If you were looking for a 9.9 I would say go with an older used 2 stroke, as the new 9.9 4 strokes are kind of turds.


----------

